# Profinet über Medienkonverter



## herdi (7 November 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe hier eine SMC-Ventilinsel(Ex245) mit Profinet-Anschluß auf LWL-Basis, also sollte 100BaseFX sein. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich eine B&R-SPS mit Profinet-Master-Schnittstelle X20IF10E1-1 die allerdings auf Kupferbasis, 100BaseTX, ausgeführt ist. Beides wollte ich nun mit einem Medienkonverter Edimax ET912MSC+ zusammenbringen. Leider klappt das nicht. Am Konverter auf 100BaseFX(Ventilinsel)-Seite tut sich nix, keine LINK-LED oder sonstiges geht an. Verbinde ich testhalber die RX und TX-Anschlüsse am Konverter geht die LINK-LED an. Tu ich das gleiche an den beiden Anschlüssen der Ventilinsel geht an der Insel die LINK-LED an. In Kombination klappt es aber leider nicht.

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee was da nicht stimmt? Was mich wundert ist dass die TX-Buchse an der Ventilinsel rot leuchtet, am Konverter tut die TX-Buchse das nicht. Laut Datenblatt ist die Wellenlänge 1310nm, das sollte man also nicht sehen können. Ist das rote Leuchten an der SMC-Insel nur eine Markierung der TX-Buchse oder arbeitet diese tatsächlich mit einer anderen Wellenlänge?!?

Kann das sein, werde morgend mal bei SMC nachfragen...

Gruß

herdi


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2011)

Welche Insel ist das genau? Ich hab jetzt nur Interbus gefunden über LWL.


----------



## herdi (7 November 2011)

EX245-SPR1-X165 heißt das Ding...


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2011)

Das gibt's nicht. Auf der Seite von SMC find ich das Ding nicht. Das PR steht eigentlich für Profibus. Profinet wird meistens mit PN abgekürzt. Woher weißt du es, dass es sich um Profinet handelt?


----------



## herdi (7 November 2011)

In der Bedienungsanleitung wird Profinet beschrieben und lang und breit erklärt wie man das Ding an einer S7 projektiert und einrichtet. Irgendwie ist das alles ein bissel komisch... Werd dort morgen mal nachfragen...


----------



## sascha-polo (8 November 2011)

Laut Katalog ist dein Ventil Feldbussteuerung fuer ProfiBus, welche es im Katalog aber nur mit Kabelanschluss und nicht mit LWL gibt.


----------



## Mobi (8 November 2011)

Deswegen hatte ich ja gesagt nur Interbus mit LWL. Aber schon komisch, dass in der Bedienungsanleitung Profinet drin steht. Oder der Typ ist so neu, dass er es noch nicht mal in die Online-Präsenz geschafft hat.


----------



## Oberchefe (8 November 2011)

```
Providing a slide switch for Full- and Half-Duplex selection on FX Port
```

steht der richtig?


----------



## sps-concept (8 November 2011)

*Ex245*

Hallo,

über die EX245 sucht man meist vergeblich Infos. Das ist speziell für die Automobilindustrie. Bei Interesse kann ich mal was raussuchen.

André


----------



## benja (11 November 2011)

Im Automotive Umfeld wird bei Profinet Komponenten in der Regel "POF" verwendet (inoffizielle Bezeichnung 100BasePX), also ein auf Plastikfaser basiertes optisches System (natürlich nur, wenn nicht klassisches Kupfer-Ethernet eingesetzt wird). Das ist in der Regel *nicht* 100BaseFX. Dieses "POF" ist auf der TX-Seite der Buchse bzw. eines angeschlossenen Kabels durch rotes "Leuchten" zu erkennen, wie von dir beschrieben.

Bist du sicher, dass dein Konverter wirklich zu deinem Endgerät passt? Ich vermute eher nicht.


----------



## herdi (14 November 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

habe mittlerweile einen Wandler(Scalance X101-1POF) besorgt der auf 650nm arbeitet und siehe da: Kommunikation klappt. Danke für eure Tipps


----------

